

The post-1.0 release process - steveklabnik
http://emberjs.com/blog/2013/09/06/new-ember-release-process.html

======
regularfry
If they mean "stable" the same way everyone else means "stable", that's a
_crazy_ schedule, and basically guarantees I can never touch ember.js for any
app I ever write.

